# Help! windows 7 cannot detect onboard network device



## keakar (Feb 1, 2015)

here is the problem

I just rebuilt my dads computer so its new now and these are his specks:

windows 7 home premium 64 bit
GIGABYTE GA-H81M-DS2V motherboard
Intel Core i5-4440 Haswell Quad-Core 3.1GHz
SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE250BW 250GB (SSD)
G.SKILL Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory


and on to the problem:

windows was loaded from new oem copy of windows, motherboard cd drivers were loaded, went to gigabyte website and updated drivers with new versions and installed computer software after windows was done fully updating itself and rechecked to confirm there were no updates still needed.

the problem I am having with his computer is that on startup windows cannot find the network, it gives me that little blue circle thing when windows is searching and after a full 45 seconds it pops up the yellow triangle then 5 seconds after that the network connects and everything is fine. this repeats itself with every restart no matter how many times I reinstall the lan driver and even after trying drivers straight from realtek.

the motherboard seen here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...67&cm_re=gigabyte_h81m-_-13-128-667-_-Product
has Realtek® GbE LAN chip (10/100/1000 Mbit) Realtek RTL8111E

im pretty sure the correct updated drivers are installed so I am at a loss here to figure this out

lan driver installed is Realtek LAN Driver 7.091.0121.2015 for windows 7 64 bit


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

This is what i use as i don't trust drivers from windows and the driver from the motherboard makers is usually outdated.

I can also say i also had this odd issue you describe a while ago after a fresh load of windows 8.1, was also the first time i had noticed this, things now seem ok after installling the driver from realtek.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

try a different ethernet port or a different cable


----------



## keakar (Feb 1, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> try a different ethernet port or a different cable



my computer works without issue at his desk, so its internal to the computer whatever is going on.

also its onboard LAN so there is only one connection port



animal007uk said:


> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
> 
> This is what i use as i don't trust drivers from windows and the driver from the motherboard makers is usually outdated.
> 
> I can also say i also had this odd issue you describe a while ago after a fresh load of windows 8.1, was also the first time i had noticed this, things now seem ok after installling the driver from realtek.



I have loaded this driver straight from realtek already and installed it, but the problem still exists

could this be a windows corruption issue? the part I keep wondering about the most is, after windows finally fixes the problem, it doesn't stay fixed after shutdown.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 1, 2015)

Have you tried doing a factory reset on the router? I wounder if it's got a bit confused with all the changes.

Reason i mention it is because when i had similar issues i think i also reset my router as well as updating the driver.

Also when i had the issue i had my pc connected to my router on lan port 3 so i changed this to lan port 1 and so far no issues since.


----------



## keakar (Feb 1, 2015)

anything is worth a shot but as I mentioned I hooked my computer to his wire setup the way he had it and mine connects in half a second, switch wire to his computer and wait 45 seconds for windows to find the device, locate the driver, and connect


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

keakar said:


> anything is worth a shot but as I mentioned I hooked my computer to his wire setup the way he had it and mine connects in half a second, switch wire to his computer and wait 45 seconds for windows to find the device, locate the driver, and connect



same cable used and port?

good possibility you might need a lan card


----------



## keakar (Feb 1, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> same cable used and port?
> good possibility you might need a lan card



yes its the same cable, unplug from one computer straight into the next computer, one works instantly and the other doesn't.

you mean to suggest the brand new board might have a bad lan? I dont think that could be it because when it finally does fix itself it works great so the lan on the board is working, once its accessed that is so if the board had a bad lan I don't think it would work fine after the initial startup delay every time

the way its acting seams like it isn't that it cant find a connection, but more like its lost and it cant find the device to use to look for the connection

the way this makes no sense im more and more thinking its a borked install of windows and something in the windows pathway functions didn't load right. I do recall when I loaded windows it wasn't able to connect to the network until after I installed the lan driver and IIRC on other installs I did on other computers windows was able to connect to the internet on its own even without the board drivers installed but this one couldnt.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 1, 2015)

Windows does not have every driver for every type of hardware hence why it never showed up till you installed the driver.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

keakar said:


> yes its the same cable, unplug from one computer straight into the next computer, one works instantly and the other doesn't.
> 
> you mean to suggest the brand new board might have a bad lan? I dont think that could be it because when it finally does fix itself it works great so the lan on the board is working, once its accessed that is so if the board had a bad lan I don't think it would work fine after the initial startup delay every time
> 
> ...



os install, and there is PCI/PCIE/ USB lan adapters


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 2, 2015)

Sfc /scannow


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 2, 2015)

guys, this isnt about drivers, the drivers are loaded, the device is there, it's just taking its time to get an ip address

i may have some ideas... but it's easier for me if i'm looking at the problem & able to quickly try them... so keaker, can i teamviewer into that computer?

you should also view the status of the adapter ( https://nikspatel.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/6-2-host-machine-ethernet-switch-status.png ) during the period of no connectivity to confirm that it's showing 169.254.*.* which means it has not yet gotten an ip address from the router

EDIT: what's the big deal about 45 seconds anyway


----------



## keakar (Feb 4, 2015)

sorry guys, I haven't been able to get back to this for a few days, I have been tied up with other things.

what I was able to confirm 100% is that it has nothing to do with anything outside of the computer box.

I unplugged the internet wire so the computer is not connected to anything and at startup it flashes a no connection symbol for half a second then goes into its 45 second search for a network device, after it finally finds it, then it shows no internet until I plug it in so basically it acts the same weather the computer is connected to the internet cable or not.

so clearly this is not a modem, router, firewall, or cable issue.



kn00tcn said:


> guys, this isnt about drivers, the drivers are loaded, the device is there, it's just taking its time to get an ip address
> 
> i may have some ideas... but it's easier for me if i'm looking at the problem & able to quickly try them... so keaker, can i teamviewer into that computer?
> 
> ...



*umm, no*

the drivers are there yes, but no the device is *not* there as far as windows is concerned, it cannot find it. and even after finding it and connecting, after restarting it cant find it again so it is not self repairing the connection like it should when it does finally find it.

and 45 seconds isn't the problem, the problem is the computer is not functioning properly.





eidairaman1 said:


> os install, and there is PCI/PCIE/ USB lan adapters



it has the latest usb 3.0 drivers and I see nothing for PCI/PCIE or usb 2.0 drivers so its possible its relying on windows to supply those.

I don't know what else to do at this point so I will try a reinstall of windows and see what happens, if its still not finding the network device I dont know what else to do.


----------



## keakar (Feb 18, 2015)

UPDATE:

well as it turns out I found the solution, it wasn't a driver issue or a windows issues at all. what it turned out to be was by backup program was doing it.

Aomei backupper has an issue where it runs task scheduler on startup which "interrupts" windows and causes this delay before windows can continue loading the network device and log on to the internet.

the solution is below:

for users running AOMEI Backupper having slow to connect internet issues

if you find the computer is slow to connect to the internet (sometimes 40-45 seconds) then in order to fix this you need to hit ctrl+alt+del on your keyboard and open task manager, then click on the "services" tab at the bottom of the box and find "AOMEI backupper scheduler service" on the list and right click on it, then select "properties" and then disable it, click "apply" and "save" to fix the issue.

it took a long time to figure this thing out but as with most things its something very simple and basic, thanks to all who tried to help


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 18, 2015)

Did you try "Automatic (Delayed Start)" so that the scheduler would still work; but, it would wait until starting and, maybe, not affect the loading of the others.

Just asking...


----------



## keakar (Feb 19, 2015)

well you don't need the scheduler, its an extra option because AOMEI will normally run off of windows scheduler "or" you can set it to run with its own scheduler. the thing is, even when not using its scheduler it still runs a check to see if it has a scheduled backup to perform and that's why the delay in connecting to windows networking. its basically hitting the pause button stopping the internet connection until it knows it doesn't need to run a backup or restore operation.

its an error in AEOMEI software so when its scheduler is turned off its still set to "search for a scheduled task" rather then being set to "disabled" so you need to disable it by means of windows services. AEOMEI has said they are aware of it and will fix this issue but still no program updates are out for it. I think they will just fix it in the next versions release seeing as how its a free program they not looking to be in a hurry to fix this.


----------

